# Spinney's Vs Carrfour



## EgyptianSwirl (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Y'all! This question is for all the experienced expats in Egypt. Spinney's and Carrfour are extremely far from my location. I plan to make monthy visits to either one of these locations, but I wanted to get your advice on which market is better for selection, quality, and price?

Thanks in advance for all your feedback

M


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

EgyptianSwirl said:


> Hi Y'all! This question is for all the experienced expats in Egypt. Spinney's and Carrfour are extremely far from my location. I plan to make monthy visits to either one of these locations, but I wanted to get your advice on which market is better for selection, quality, and price?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your feedback
> 
> M


Carrefour everytime

go when its quiet - you can spend 1hr queuing in Carrefour


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

EgyptianSwirl said:


> Hi Y'all! This question is for all the experienced expats in Egypt. Spinney's and Carrfour are extremely far from my location. I plan to make monthy visits to either one of these locations, but I wanted to get your advice on which market is better for selection, quality, and price?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your feedback
> 
> M


Well in my opinion both of them are great. Spinneys is much larger though, and does tend to have more of a selection of items. Both stores have great promotions going on every month. I dont go to Spinneys much, because Carrefour is closer to me. My husband and I spend about 200 to max 250 le at least twice a month. And please bear in mind that each time we go we are purchasing extra items for our baby (I'm pregnant). So I basically spend about 150 le on food. there's really no question when it comes to quality and price (of course imported items will cost you a bit more). The only thing that bothers me with these stores is that they get really packed with people. I cant say I enjoy all the grannies bumping into me with their carts..lol. So I suggest shopping in the mornings, it's way easier.


----------

